# The Stinkin' Table Doesn't Fit !!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I finally opened the table that was in a box in our front pass-through compartment. The sales guy said that it fits in the aluminum rails in the top of the compartment. Well, it doesn't !! Not even close. I thought he said it was a metal table of some sort, but this is a cheapie Samsonite plastic table with one corner broken.

Did I get the wrong table, or the wrong information from the sales guy?


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I finally opened the table that was in a box in our front pass-through compartment. The sales guy said that it fits in the aluminum rails in the top of the compartment. Well, it doesn't !! Not even close. I thought he said it was a metal table of some sort, but this is a cheapie Samsonite plastic table with one corner broken.
> 
> Did I get the wrong table, or the wrong information from the sales guy?


 Sounds like you got BOTH I'm sorry to say. In the 23RS, ours, it's fits like a glove. It's an aluminum (I believe) topped table that fits snugly in the 'channels' at the top of the storage area.
Brian


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The ones I have see look nothing like what you are describing sorry to say

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You have been stuck to by DA'Man...

Here's what happened...

The dealership had to take YOUR table out to put in another trailer to complete the sell...

then they ran to COSTCO and bought a cheap replacement -- and figured you wouldn't check -- (they were right) -- how do i know this -- Outback tables do NOT come in boxes -- they are installed complete at the factory...

call the dealer -- tell them that you want a table -- but of course get ready for the -- "OK, just mail back to us the one you got, etc etc..." or "sir -- are you sure -- during the PDI it was there"... ...or "Sir, your going to have to contact Ouback directly"...

Let us know how this goes...


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm sure the dealer will make that right. Wait until you get the actual aluminum table - there's a protective plastic coating on it that's a real *^&% to get off.


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

We just bought a 23RS and it had a samsonite table in a box, but it fits just fine in the rails in the pass through storage.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

HUMPPPHHH!!!! (indignant look, hands on hips).......

That's what I thought. Gonna have to give Mike Thompson a piece of my mind.....if I can afford it......


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Doft said:


> We just bought a 23RS and it had a samsonite table in a box, but it fits just fine in the rails in the pass through storage.


WE bought our '06 26rs and it came with the table in a box. It's a Costco brand and it's molded plastic. It fits the rails in the storage area perfectly. I was adamant on testing it during the PDI and sliding it in myslef.

I'm not sure if Keystone has changed things or if Gilligan installd the rails that day.

Don't go ape crazy on them until they fail to fix the problem.

Mike


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't want to make you more frustrated, but our 06' came with the stainless table and yes the plastic is a job to get off. fits great in the rails and gives me a place to store the fishin' poles. Good luck. be careful of those rails also, they definitely have sharp edges and will take some skin off of you if you don't watch out. unfortunately, I am speakin' from experience.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Our 2006 21RS also came with a plastic table that fits the opening perfectly to make a bed and matches the counter top . There is a railing on the wall and the back of the table that look like they are supposed to fit together , the don't but only by a hair or three . Does anyone know if I should use this table with only the front legs down and the back railings connected , are the back legs there so you can use it outside ?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Dan V said:


> Our 2006 21RS also came with a plastic table that fits the opening perfectly to make a bed and matches the counter top . There is a railing on the wall and the back of the table that look like they are supposed to fit together , the don't but only by a hair or three . Does anyone know if I should use this table with only the front legs down and the back railings connected , are the back legs there so you can use it outside ?


That's a different opening. The table I'm talking about is supposed to be in the pass-through storage compartment up front. Apparently some have the right table and I got a Costco reject with a broken corner. The dinette is a pain to slide on that bracket mounted on the wall, but yes it does fit.....at least ours does. Hey, maybe I'll try to slide the dinette table onto the front compartment rails......


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Ours also came in a box and it fits into the rack just fine.


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

We have an '06 28RS-DS that came with a Samsonite plastic jobber in a cardboard box. It fits in the rails perfectly and our other flimsy table that we've had for years is almost the identical size and fits right on top of it.

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Insomniack,

You did not get the right table. The correct table is covered in stainless steel (I suppose it might be aluminum, but I don't think so). It looks like this:









I'm sure it was an honest mistake.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Insomniack,
> 
> You did not get the right table. The correct table is covered in stainless steel (I suppose it might be aluminum, but I don't think so). It looks like this:
> 
> ...


Whoa, Doug - I likey!! Ok, I'll have to call our sales guy. I remember him saying "stainless steel" several times. He's maybe 25 years old and seems to be a really nice guy. I'm sure he'll take care of us.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I haven't gotten my new Outback yet, but I think they are changing the design of the table for 2007. On all of the used Outbacks that we have looked at, I agree, they have the stainless topped table like PDX_DOUG is showing. However, I have travelled to several dealerships, and the new 23RS models now come with a *"COSCO"* brand, not to be confused with "*COSTCO (PriceClub)", * table that is shipped in a cardboard box.

I don't think the dealership is pulling one over on you, I just think Keystone is now using a different type of table. This is probably to save money.

I think the issue you are having is that the rails are mounted incorrectly.

Good Luck!
-Sam


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hokie said:


> I haven't gotten my new Outback yet, but I think they are changing the design of the table for 2007. On all of the used Outbacks that we have looked at, I agree, they have the stainless topped table like PDX_DOUG is showing. However, I have travelled to several dealerships, and the new 23RS models now come with a *"COSCO"* brand, not to be confused with "*COSTCO (PriceClub)", * table that is shipped in a cardboard box.
> 
> I don't think the dealership is pulling one over on you, I just think Keystone is now using a different type of table. This is probably to save money.
> 
> ...


I'm leaning towards this myself.....

As others have the same plastic top table, Keystone made the switch sometime in 2006.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Scrib said:


> I'm sure the dealer will make that right. Wait until you get the actual aluminum table - there's a protective plastic coating on it that's a real *^&% to get off.


Actually we kept our plastic on -- makes cleanup so much easier --


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi all,

just got back last night from wonderful visit to the coast and the 30-40 degree cooler temps








just had to hop on forum and respond to the table issue. Lakeshore did not send the table with ours either. So after a couple calls, along comes a box with a table. Not aluminum but heck, the table was here-right? it doesn't fit. Oh well, Rick throws it in the back of the truck, not worth the hassle. BUT, along came a set of legs in another box! huh?







well, by looking at Doug's pix I see the legs I have which don't belong to the table I have. I have a lovely set of legs sitting downstairs if anyone needs them! Gilligan was working in shipping that day I suppose. I just received a set of curtains too that were promised, they don't look right but haven't been back out to the OB to check.
we saw 3 Outbacks while gone, one in Oysterville,Wa in a driveway. One coming down hiway 101 out of Longbeach on Sunday or Monday I think, and then one parked next to us in the rv park for 2 days. They were from Shelton,Wa area I believe.The couple bought a 28rsds, have 4 kids and had their friends over too. 4 adults and 7 kids! it was a busy place!I told him about the forum, not sure if he'll have time to be on the forum with a busy family.
There were 2 cougars and two Montanas in the park too while there. OH, AND LOTS AND LOTS OF DOGS! Basset hounds, poodle, a grey hound, several daschunds (yeah!).Dogs everywhere. In Seaside we met a 15 mo old Malamute that weighed 160 lbs and eats 40 lbs of food in 10 days....








Well, the reality of coming home is waiting for me, mail, groceries, laundry....








Tawnya


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you talking about the dinette table? Mine is acrylic. The same stuff as the counter tops which they match.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I think maybe the Outbacker's should start selling the TT's instead of these lame brain dealerships. The members here know more about the trailers than anyone else. I am tired of the salepeople not knowing anything about them. At least Keystone should give someone a finders fee or referal fee if they get someone to buy an Outback. Heck I wouldn't have bought one if I hadn't stumbled on this amazing site. Sorry I'm just ranting away, my sales haven't been very good this week.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

what I was saying is that I have a set of legs like those in Doug's picture, but my table already has fold down legs, I have a pair of legs that don't fit anything







,so if anyone wants them, they may have them!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Insomniack,
> 
> You did not get the right table. The correct table is covered in stainless steel (I suppose it might be aluminum, but I don't think so). It looks like this:
> 
> ...


I am sitting here pouting....snif...snif...I did not get that or any table with my used OB....I did not get the cutting board either. Where do you store it. Only thing I got was the the gry slide out thing at the sink with no water connection by the outdoor stove.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t pout to much Countrygirl. While the aluminum table looks nice, the legs are narrow in width which makes it a little unstable. I went back to carrying my old Costco table again and use it instead.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Insomniack,
> 
> You did not get the right table. The correct table is covered in stainless steel (I suppose it might be aluminum, but I don't think so). It looks like this:
> 
> ...


I am sitting here pouting....snif...snif...I did not get that or any table with my used OB....I did not get the cutting board either. Where do you store it. Only thing I got was the the gry slide out thing at the sink with no water connection by the outdoor stove.
[/quote]
You probably have the morgue drawer in your front pass thru, don't you?

If you got the drawer, you didn't get the table.

The plastic cutting board you have at your outside stove is what Keystone replaced the wooden one with after people left the wooden one stored under the stove all the time, and water made it expand and unremovable.

Steve


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Just went out and checked the dimensions. The table is 24" wide and the rails in the pass-through are 22" apart. That blasted Gilligan!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Which is easier, cut 2 in out of the table or move the rails to 24 in


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Which is easier, cut 2 in out of the table or move the rails to 24 in


It was easier to call the dealer and tell them I had the wrong table! He told me to just bring the table back and they would take one out of another unit for me (probably what happened to my table in the first place).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Which is easier, cut 2 in out of the table or move the rails to 24 in


It was easier to call the dealer and tell them I had the wrong table! He told me to just bring the table back and they would take one out of another unit for me (probably what happened to my table in the first place).
[/quote]

You re probably right. So we could assume in a few weeks another newbie will be posting his Outback did not come with a table







The dealer will keep doing it until he gets a customer that does not know about the table.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Which is easier, cut 2 in out of the table or move the rails to 24 in


It was easier to call the dealer and tell them I had the wrong table! He told me to just bring the table back and they would take one out of another unit for me (probably what happened to my table in the first place).
[/quote]

You re probably right. So we could assume in a few weeks another newbie will be posting his Outback did not come with a table







The dealer will keep doing it until he gets a customer that does not know about the table.








[/quote]
LOL!! No doubt. I told the dealer to call Keystone and order a couple more tables!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Geez...I hate to be a pessimist and all that....especially because I am a Newbie, but I think you are going to end up moving your rails out to 24" to accomodate your table. I hope you prove me wrong though.

Good Luck!
-Sam


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

that would be the table shipped to us! we just put it in the back of the truck and call it good. Not worth the hassle








also, Camping world sells a small table that we bought last year. When we had dinner the other night at our trailer with our friends, we set it up right under the remote control holder area and put stuff on it.The person sitting in the booth right there could easily hand stuff back and forth to everyone.







it must have workd, I gained a pound in a week! ok, the elephant ears and the ice cream and the beer at night MAY have played a part in it!
Oh, when we were there we couldn't go to the end of the beach we wanted to see because Shawn Penn was there filiming a movie. We offered ourselves as extras but the cops guarding the spot didn't think we were as funny as we thought we were.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the metal covered table and found a good use for it....I pull it out and use it as a grill table. With the metal top the heat doesn't hurt it and a little grease dripping on it doesn't hurt anything, plus it cleans up really easy.

But you are right it can be alittle unstable.

Gary


----------

